
Show HN: List of Unlimited Services Companies - moeamaya
https://servicelist.io/
======
Sileni
Most of these look like they're "Unlimited" in the sense that Comcast has
"unlimited" data. Which I understand, but it's still a bait and switch that I
dislike seeing.

~~~
tazard
Nothing I'm this life is unlimited. That's just marketing speak for "more than
the usual customer uses".

